# Marylanders?



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Any members here from Maryland? I'm new to frogs and would like to meet some local people to share information and see some dart frog vivarium setups in person. I come from the reef tank world where the best way to learn about the hobby is to see some tank setups in action. I'm also looking for some hobbyist-level breeders to acquire livestock from.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Welcome to the addiction Tony!
There are a number of us in Maryland; a drive of two hours in any direction should put you within (I guess) close to 100 froggers.
Check out the MADS thread for a group that meets at least a few times a year. I've hosted it at my place (Frederick) several times...perhaps I'll host another meet after the holidays. My last effort at a winter meet went off great, despite 5' snowbanks and having to shuttle people to my house from a shopping mall parking lot! We get quite a turnout-- VA, NY, NJ represents on a regular basis.
Scott 



Tony83 said:


> Any members here from Maryland? I'm new to frogs and would like to meet some local people to share information and see some dart frog vivarium setups in person. I come from the reef tank world where the best way to learn about the hobby is to see some tank setups in action. I'm also looking for some hobbyist-level breeders to acquire livestock from.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Scott! I'm looking forward to some kind of local event to meet the local froggers. I've only been involved for a couple of months and already have six tanks set up and a tons of cups full of fruit flies. What's up wit dat?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Your reef tanks will disappear soon


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

No way! It's just getting grown in and looking good! Friends and family call my house "The Zoo" because of the critters.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

and when you are REALLY hooked...you'll have bean beetles, FFs of all types, springtails, isopods, and especially dubia roaches...that's how much this can hook 'ya. I might even brave a face-to-face at Scott's...now he knows that I'm not the "typical" frogger--everyone I've met has been very generous with their time, and with-especially-their knowledge.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Tony83 said:


> No way! It's just getting grown in and looking good! Friends and family call my house "The Zoo" because of the critters.


Same thing I said. I no longer have any reef tanks..............


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I no longer dust...


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Judy S said:


> I no longer dust...


Eewwwwwwwwwwwww?


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

I second the Eeeewww.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

that's probably 'cause someone else cares enough...


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

There's a show tomorrow Saturday Dec 15th in Havre de grace Maryland its a reptile show but there will be a few frog vendors there including my self the address to the show is 100 lagaret lane havre de grace MD 21078 the show is from 9am - 3pm I think its $7 to get in. Ill have around 12 different frogs to choose from. My name is James


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Who are you? First that you have posted and its all sale ads, just like your ad on craigslist.


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

My name is James I'm from glen burnie area I mostly only sell at shows I don't like shipping


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in Winchester VA, a few minutes away from MD.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone wanna trade some frogs

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Tony83 said:


> No way! It's just getting grown in and looking good! Friends and family call my house "The Zoo" because of the critters.


Tony,

Are you by chance part of Cmas? 

-B


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, Sir I am.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone know a place to get nice plants in the area? I found Als Orchids in VA but it's a long drive.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

There are a few places in North Baltimore that have orchids. I don't know where they are but I know they exist. 

90Ocreef and GeoFloors go there a bunch I can get the name and let you know. 

Al's orchids is awesome. I go in and buy a bunch of plants and then pick "weeds" off of the floor. 



-B


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

That would be "That Little Greenhouse". I get all of my orchids there but they've got little in the way of foliage or tropical plants. I should have been more specific in my post. I'm looking for a local source of terrarium-friendly ferns, jewel orchids, begonias, vines, etc. A couple online stores have served me well but I'm a local store kinda guy.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Scott has a ton of plants


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Who is Scott?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

The person who posted after your first post


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

There is a huge orchid "show" as part of the Maryland Home Show...usually in March...it is a judged show and has vendors from all over...bring your charge card and someone to restrain you... Also, Maryland has a very active orchid society...might want to check it out. The guys at The Little Greenhouse are snobs... 
Around Hunt Valley area is Valley View, and a greenhouse on York Road--can't remember the name at the moment...it is fairly close to the beltway, north--between the beltway and Timonium... In Frederick there is the Dutch Farms, right off Patrick I think...nickname The Golden Mile...


----------



## cinderbird (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm a (very) new frog keeper in Maryland.  I actually picked up a couple frogs at that All MD show in Havre De Grace. I'm absolutely looking for more local froggers. 

I'm currently very active in the Rhac community, dealing with crested geckos at this point.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Armson said:


> There are a few places in North Baltimore that have orchids. I don't know where they are but I know they exist.
> 
> 90Ocreef and GeoFloors go there a bunch I can get the name and let you know.
> 
> ...


I live 5 minutes from Al and buy stuff all the time, love his place its so cool. I also pick up lots of stuff off the ground!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to the MD frog community...there are lots of people on DB from MD--and very friendly ones...helpful to us greenhorns...you will probably spend more time than you'd like to admit reading posts...go to the Beginner Forum which has good information. What frogs did you get??


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I will be traveling into MD tomorrow, anyone interested in some bicolors or patricias?


----------

